# boddeker road



## rodholder (Apr 24, 2012)

Anybody ever wade on the east end off Boddeker road, or around the base of the north getty? https://www.google.com/maps/search/east+beach/@29.3339665,-94.748285,1421m/data=!3m1!1e3


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

That area is very dangerous. They have put signs posted not to wade fish or swim. You can always fish the lagoon at Seawall and Boddeker rd. That area is protected and looks safer than the channel side.


----------



## Lagavulin62 (Jun 1, 2016)

I have had luck there fishing off the rocks at end of Seawall, and in a kayak with the BTB group fishing for Big Uglies. Its been years since I waded that area and never had any luck. I agree it's dangerous and you should find other wading spots. I was just younger back then. 

How long has it been since they closed off the lagoon? Lol. You can tell I don't frequent that area anymore.


----------



## habanerojooz (Dec 4, 2006)

Lagavulin62 said:


> I have had luck there fishing off the rocks at end of Seawall, and in a kayak with the BTB group fishing for Big Uglies. Its been years since I waded that area and never had any luck. I agree it's dangerous and you should find other wading spots. I was just younger back then.
> ....


^^^x2

I also fished in kayak there with the same group for Big Uglies. The current there is very strong and I highly recommend not wading there.

Long ago, one could drive up East Beach to the base of the South Jetty and fish. You can't take your car down there anymore.

On the Bolivar side (North Jetty), I've waded from the beach into what is called the Bolivar Pocket.


----------



## lapesca67 (Apr 9, 2008)

I waded that area alot in the 80's and 90's. Stay shallow. I never waded over thigh deep due to currents and some of the bars drop off pretty quickly. Also, there can be alot of sharks on that shoreline and I had to deal with some of the largest I have been in the water with wading there. They don't mess with you, but will get after your stringer.

All of that said, the trout bite there can be pretty epic and you will occasionally be surprised by big reds and tarpon. Fish it on a moving tide, otherwise the bite is very slow.


----------



## grouper150 (Oct 24, 2006)

that little feed creek on the channel side of the bridge can be a flounder bonanza at times


----------



## Ethan Hunt (Dec 7, 2007)

yeah but usually it's dried up in that "creek"


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

The issues with wading the East end of the island off of Boddeker rd are ship wakes and sudden drop offs. If the tide is ripping, which it does a lot there, you can get sucked out pretty quickly. I've never had that much luck there. I used to wade the East end lagoon often but haven't in years. It wasn't ever on fire for us but almost always good for a few trout and flounder. It has some quick drop offs too so pay attention and wade slowly. We always walked in from the West side of the lagoon.


----------

